
Why an Ex-Google Coder Makes Twice as Much Freelancing - ca98am79
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-01-19/why-an-ex-google-coder-makes-twice-as-much-freelancing?cmpid=BBD011916_BIZ
======
aries1980
> In some cases, the right person can be the difference between a failed and
> successful product.

In ALL cases the difference is whether the company is made of the right people
or not. Usually at senior levels.

